# Drivers who only look right when turning left...



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

when pulling out of a side street.
Idiots! Why do they just presume it always safe to just pull out.

And one that Tim and I disagree on ( that NaughTTy has just reminded me of) When at a T junction waiting to turn right- someone pulls beside you to turn left blocking his own view and yours! What's the point? Sit back and wait your turn you peanut!
Or at least pull up a little back from the junction and look behind me.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

and another flame- not related - Me for forgetting that if I've just heated something to 1650 degrees - it's still going to be hot 3 seconds later.

Sniff


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> when pulling out of a side street.
> Idiots! Why do they just presume it always safe to just pull out.
> 
> And one that Tim and I disagree on ( that NaughTTy has just reminded me of) When at a T junction waiting to turn right- someone pulls beside you to turn left blocking his own view and yours! What's the point? Sit back and wait your turn you peanut!
> Or at least pull up a little back from the junction and look behind me.


Lisa, why would you need to look left when pulling out of a side street if you're turning left?? Assuming nothing is directly in front of you, i.e. blocking your path, then looking right (assuming you're relating this to vehicles) is not really required. If you mean as a pedestrian then i see your point.

The blocking ones view pisses me off royaly as well.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I tried to draw an example but it didn't work.
But as you've asked why you must be an offender.
Someone tell Paul why you should look left before turning left.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > when pulling out of a side street.
> ...


Ah Paul, but what if you haven't realised that things have come to a halt to your left?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

aidb said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


Good reason, but not the only one I was thinking of.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > when pulling out of a side street.
> ...


Rediculous - you would immediately fail your test for not looking left.

How would you know there was nothing blocking your path if you didnt look.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> When at a T junction waiting to turn right- someone pulls beside you to turn left blocking his own view and yours!


How bollocks is that? Someone turning RIGHT has to wait for a gap in 2 lots of traffic.

Someone turning left only has to wait for a gap in 1.

Pull up alongside, look through or past them, pull out and turn left as soon as the coast is clear.

You aren't necessarily blocking THEIR view to the left, as you are (by definition) waiting behind the line of the junction. They can still see over your bonnet.

Roads at T junctions are wide enough for 2 cars to sit side by side FOR A REASON. :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> > When at a T junction waiting to turn right- someone pulls beside you to turn left blocking his own view and yours!
> 
> 
> How bollocks is that? Someone turning RIGHT has to wait for a gap in 2 lots of traffic.
> ...


That's bollocks and you know it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ooooh domestic :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

jampott said:


> > When at a T junction waiting to turn right- someone pulls beside you to turn left blocking his own view and yours!
> 
> 
> How bollocks is that? Someone turning RIGHT has to wait for a gap in 2 lots of traffic.
> ...


Thats all very well Tim but DO YOU LOOK LEFT BEFORE TURNING LEFT :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, How would you know whether anyone was overtaking, if you don't look left. Perhaps they shouldn't overtake at a junction, but that doesn't help you, if they hit you.
H.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > > When at a T junction waiting to turn right- someone pulls beside you to turn left blocking his own view and yours!
> ...


Yep.

I once didn't look (properly) when turning right across a dual-carriageway from a side road. But that's different. :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Harold said:


> Hi, How would you know whether anyone was overtaking, if you don't look left. Perhaps they shouldn't overtake at a junction, but that doesn't help you, if they hit you.
> H.


In one, well done.

Can't beleive how many people DON'T do this, and Paul you ride a motorbike, or used to, what if YOU were overtaking a parked car and a car pulled out into your path. Presuming you survived who would be to blame?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Harold said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, How would you know whether anyone was overtaking, if you don't look left. Perhaps they shouldn't overtake at a junction, but that doesn't help you, if they hit you.
> ...


Paul would be overtaking the parked car on the inside, or over the top of it.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Harold said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, How would you know whether anyone was overtaking, if you don't look left. Perhaps they shouldn't overtake at a junction, but that doesn't help you, if they hit you.
> ...


Paul would be to blame. Shouldn't be overtaking near a junction.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Which annoys me, because the person joining the road should be to blame, in my opinion.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

A parked car?

What should you do? Do an emergency stop behind it and wait for them to move it?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Widget said:


> Which annoys me, because the person joining the road should be to blame, in my opinion.


Nah, they should have adverts for bikers:

TH!NK CAR.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Actually Tim, you have a copy of the Highway Code there, take a look and see what it says about parking by a junction and looking left when turning left.

(I bought it for you when we argued about when you should indicate when leaving a roundabout, I was right then too BTW, you've just never admitted it)
:lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Actually Tim, you have a copy of the Highway Code there, take a look and see what it says about parking by a junction and looking left when turning left.
> 
> (I bought it for you when we argued about when you should indicate when leaving a roundabout, I was right then too BTW, you've just never admitted it)
> :lol:


I never said anything about parking by a junction (!) and I do look left when turning left.

And you indicate to leave a roundabout after/as you pass the previous exit. I can't remember what you were trying to tell me, but it is far better not to indicate at all, and have people guess what you are trying to do, than indicate incorrectly and have someone pull out in front of you... :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Ahh don't bother, I found it.

217: DO NOT park your vehicle or trailer on the road where it would endanger, inconvenience or obstruct pedestrians or other road users. For example, do not stop

near a school entrance 
anywhere you would prevent access for Emergency Services 
at or near a bus stop or taxi rank 
on the approach to a level crossing 
opposite or within 10 metres (32 feet) of a junction, except in an authorised parking space 
near the brow of a hill or hump bridge 
opposite a traffic island or (if this would cause an obstruction) another parked vehicle 
where you would force other traffic to enter a tram lane 
where the kerb has been lowered to help wheelchair users 
in front of an entrance to a property 
on a bend.

Not that this effects my flame, even if the car was 10m back from the junction it's still enough for the overtaking car to be on the wrong side of the road as Paul pulls out of his side road.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Tim, you have a copy of the Highway Code there, take a look and see what it says about parking by a junction and looking left when turning left.
> ...


Or you could just position your car at a T-junction as if you were turning right, but then turn left without indicating and expect everyone to guess! " you have to do that if you don't kerb your wheels" :wink:

( anyone who has followed Tim on a cruise will recognise this one).


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Oh and I wasn't trying to tell you anything! You commented that I indicated too early, but I hadn't, you should indicate when you've past the last junction before the junction you want, that's what *I* said not you, you don't like to indicate at all!

Dear Bystanders 
Tim and I are not argueing.

He knows I'm right, he just can't admit it. :wink: :-*

Oh and we are not in the same house taking turns on the PC either :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Road position is perfectly adequate for roundabouts with fixed lanes.

I don't agree with indicating on a slip road either. Where else do drivers around you think you're going to go? :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

If you are on a motorway and someone is joining from a slip road they do not have right of way (as you presume).They are indicating to show their intention and to alert motorists already on the carriageway .They then have to find a safe place to join. You can't just bully your way in JUST because you are on the slip road. By indicating, you are showing that you intend to join the carriageway as soon as it's safe and possible to do so.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> If you are on a motorway and someone is joining from a slip road they do not have right of way (as you presume).They are indicating to show their intention and to alert motorists already on the carriageway .They then have to find a safe place to join. You can't just bully your way in JUST because you are on the slip road. By indicating, you are showing that you intend to join the carriageway as soon as it's safe and possible to do so.


The very nature of being on the sliproad is indicative of your intention to join the carriageway.

I agree that being on the sliproad doesn't give you the right of way, but reaching for your indicators instead of concentrating on matching speed with the traffic is likely to cause more harm than good.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Reaching for the indicator?

Ahhh it's the effort involved that prevents you from doing it.

What they should do is position a stalk next to your fingers on the steering wheel, then you could do it without having to reach out too far.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

aidb said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


Assuming nothing is directly blocking you leaving the side road & as Lisa only mentioned not looking, she did not mention pull out like ones underwear are on fire, then within a split second you'd know the traffic to your left was slowed or stopped. Add to this the fact that by looking forwards as you're approaching the junction & that the driver did look right, you could also very easily work out by just looking right whether the traffic to your left was stopped or slowed.

Never said it's the right thing to do & not condoning not looking both ways, but as per the disabled parking thread, not looking left is not even in the same league as not looking right, assuming we're only talking about traffic & not pedestrians.

As an aside, hang the driver anyhow & those that block your view of the road :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Widget said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Harold said:
> ...


Exactly, if i'm on the worng side of the road then the accident would be my fault. I'd not overtake near a junction under normal circumstances & being a biker, you automatically assume that anyone pulling out of any junction is not looking in either direction, as that's the only way to stay alive.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fight, fight, fight ........have they moved in together yet? :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


Junctions = no
Double Whites on the brow of a hill = yes

:-*


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


Wrong side of the road no matter what's happening, if i have a head on the blame would never be on the other driver as long as they were on the right side of the road.

Also read today (can't recall where) that it's illegal irrelivant of white or yellow lines, to be parked within either 10 metres or 10ft of any junction. Think this related to where Hitlers could slap tickets on cars.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


Penny only dropped after i posted (wondered what the kiss was for)

I never said I obey every law all of the time. I'm not God 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

At a junction the white lines across the exit of that junction onto a main road (either solid white 'stop' or white dashes (give way) mean that every vehicle on the main road has right of way regardless of direction of travel. That should be straightforward even for the most inexperienced motorist.

Be it on the right or wrong side of that carriageway or even David Blunkett reversing back from the left - it is their right of way every time.

Oh, and many people who do indicate left to pull out onto the main carriageway when joining a motorway, do so to warn the other road users of their intention and ensure that they have been seen. Sometimes people also see you earlier that way and may actually drop out a lane to allow you to join the traffic. It helps the traffic flow.

Some more experienced motorists have been actually known to indicate left when joining, whilst also matching speed _and_ using mirrors to blend in with carriageway traffic at the same time.

:roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

garyc said:


> At a junction the white lines across the exit of that junction onto a main road (either solid white 'stop' or white dashes (give way) mean that every vehicle on the main road has right of way regardless of direction of travel. That should be straightforward even for the most inexperienced motorist.
> 
> Be it on the right or wrong side of that carriageway or even David Blunkett reversing back from the left - it is their right of way every time.
> 
> ...


Indicate left or right?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> At a junction the white lines across the exit of that junction onto a main road (either solid white 'stop' or white dashes (give way) mean that every vehicle on the main road has right of way regardless of direction of travel. That should be straightforward even for the most inexperienced motorist.
> 
> Be it on the right or wrong side of that carriageway or even David Blunkett reversing back from the left - it is their right of way every time.
> 
> ...


I would indicate right when joining a carriageway, never left.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I would never argue with a woman who has the capability to heat something to 1650 degrees...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > At a junction the white lines across the exit of that junction onto a main road (either solid white 'stop' or white dashes (give way) mean that every vehicle on the main road has right of way regardless of direction of travel. That should be straightforward even for the most inexperienced motorist.
> ...


Oops. Rioja moment. 

In Spain indicate left.

In UK always right - it's the most indicator visible for cars on the carriageway (plus show the side repeaters) and that is the direction to which one is changing lane - which in effect one is doing when moving from a slip road across the dotted white lines (and they mean Give Way BTW Tim) and onto the carriageway.'


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> I would never argue with a woman who has the capability to heat something to 1650 degrees...and mother issues


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> If you are on a motorway and someone is joining from a slip road they do not have right of way (as you presume).They are indicating to show their intention and to alert motorists already on the carriageway .They then have to find a safe place to join. You can't just bully your way in JUST because you are on the slip road. By indicating, you are showing that you intend to join the carriageway as soon as it's safe and possible to do so.


If you time it right you can come down the slip road faster than the traffic on the motorway, thus overtaking 3 HGVs and and a half-dozen members of the centre-lane owner's club before joining the motorway itself. :roll:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Turning left - always look to see in general what's about, and look again just before moving out. I don't walk around with my eyes closed, so why should I drive like that.

T-junctions - perfectly entitled to pull up and turn left if someone is turning right. However, if it is obvious that I would obscure the view of the other driver, then I would hang back a bit, but still pull out if I can still see the road is clear.

Roundabouts - indicate on the way in, switch off once in the roundabout and then indicate just after the penultimate exit. I do that everytime, obviously :roll: .

Sliproad - I suppose strictly you shouldn't indicate until you are ready to pull out; you may not be travelling fast enough as soon as the solid line finishes. This is my pet hate - in general, people who indicate to pull out long before they are able to (either travelling too slow, or a gap will only appear after a few cars have passed). What do they expect you to do, slam on the brakes just to let them in?

A question about roundabouts. 4 exits, 2 lanes in, 1 lane out. You're going straight - which lane do you pull up in? Outside gives you an easier line, obviously. But inside, I feel, should be the choice because it is easier to turn left than cut across traffic. But that generally gives the doozy twonk behind you a chance to come to your left, go straight, and obviously cut you up (or you cut them up, which annoys them no end :twisted: ).


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Karcsi said:


> A question about roundabouts. 4 exits, 2 lanes in, 1 lane out. You're going straight - which lane do you pull up in? Outside gives you an easier line, obviously. But inside, I feel, should be the choice because it is easier to turn left than cut across traffic. But that generally gives the doozy twonk behind you a chance to come to your left, go straight, and obviously cut you up (or you cut them up, which annoys them no end :twisted: ).


If it is 2 lanes on 1 lane off, you should be in the left hand lane to go straight on. You could use the right hand lane, but technically you may end up over taking on the round about which is against the highway code!

Touble is, you will always get some doughnut who will overtake and cut you up if you patiently wait in the left lane. I personally favour, if it's not busy, the right lane, but making sure you are clear from cutting anyone up in the left lane. If It's busy I'd say left lane is safer, just have to be patient.


----------

